# New Honey Processing Equipment (Bermuda)



## bermybee (Nov 2, 2008)

http://s562.photobucket.com/albums/ss61/bermybee/?action=view&current=CopyofDSC00871.jpg


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice setup!


----------



## bermybee (Nov 2, 2008)

MAXANT said:


> Nice setup!


Thanks, hope to change all the PVC piping with SS tubing by next harvest. Now i gotta find a good welder. One of you guys wanna take a trip?
 lol 
I like what you did with the office and the brochure gets:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: Really shows the beauty(color) of your products, though it's missing your sumps and the parallel radial. Maybe the web site will make up for it, see it's getting there too.


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

ME, ME, ME, ME!!!! I've been there twice and absolutely loved it. The pastel houses, historical places of interest, Goslings Rum, tree frogs, road toads, mopeds, pottery, the many forts and their museums, Bermuda cedar, lighthouse, wreck diving, the railroad museum, onions, pink beaches, zoo, oh I could go on... 

I've been wanting to go back, as my wife and I haven't been there since before we got married ('91). Now I can write off a visit on business, ..scratch that, international business! I've got to stop drinking coffee in the afternoon. 

Seriously, I'd love to see your set up as it looks very nice. I'll try to drop you a line when I get back out there.


----------



## J-Bees (Jul 12, 2008)

bermybee said:


> Now i gotta find a good welder. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> SS! Ya just can't weld it, it takes SS rods.
> ...


----------



## bermybee (Nov 2, 2008)

J-Bees said:


> bermybee said:
> 
> 
> > Now i gotta find a good welder. QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## bermybee (Nov 2, 2008)

D Coates said:


> ME, ME, ME, ME!!!! I've been there twice and absolutely loved it. The pastel houses, historical places of interest, Goslings Rum, tree frogs, road toads, mopeds, pottery, the many forts and their museums, Bermuda cedar, lighthouse, wreck diving, the railroad museum, onions, pink beaches, zoo, oh I could go on...
> 
> I've been wanting to go back, as my wife and I haven't been there since before we got married ('91). Now I can write off a visit on business, ..scratch that, international business! I've got to stop drinking coffee in the afternoon.
> 
> Seriously, I'd love to see your set up as it looks very nice. I'll try to drop you a line when I get back out there.


A lot has changed since then. Funny you should mention Goslings, that’s where my tanks came from. But your welcome to stop by any time, as is any one else if you find your self lost at sea.

“The bitterness of poor quality is remembered long after the sweetness of low price has faded from memory.”


----------



## Allen Dick (Jan 10, 2009)

You're not far from the Swizzle Inn and the caves, right? I may be by in May.


----------



## bermybee (Nov 2, 2008)

allend said:


> You're not far from the Swizzle Inn and the caves, right? I may be by in May.


:no:No I think your thinking of the other main beekeeper (Chartwell Apiaries) in Bermuda.


----------

